# farmářské trhy



## littledogboy

Farmářské trhy se tam u nás nějak ujaly. Doufám, že na ně dohlíží šerif! Anebo jsem mimo, a českému uchu už to zní, ehm, organicky?


----------



## littledogboy

Vida, někdo to cítí podobně:
http://www.lidovky.cz/petracek-at-z...g-/nazory.aspx?c=A140408_133718_ln_nazory_ele


----------



## ilocas2

Už se to vžilo a je to zavedený název. Zpátky už se to přejmenovávat nebude.


----------



## werrr

To je jen makaronština, kterou novodobí mastičkáři ohlupují ty, kdo se ohloupit dají. Rozumní lidé si vystačí s trhem bez přívlastků. (S tímto tvrzením vyslovilo souhlas deset z deseti spolupracovníků Václava Klause. )


----------

